# Just got Effexor XR



## MDN (Mar 14, 2003)

Hey all,Just got Effexor-XR after Lexapro wasn't doing as much as I would like. When do you take this medicine? My doctor said just take it at the same time each day either morning or night.


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

yes I just started yesterday on effexor xr yesterday because pamelor was giving me chest painstook it yesterday at 10pm and woke up at 3am did not sleep the rest of the night?Anyone had insomnia because of that?I will skip tonight dose and take it forst think tomorrow morning


----------



## MDN (Mar 14, 2003)

I took mine after dinner around 7pm. I slept pretty normal. I do seem to have sleeping disturbances for a week or two every time I start a new SSRI or drug similar to those. So my plan for now is too gradually up it 30mins each night until I can try to take it before bed. Did you start on 37.5mg? I was given a starter pack sample to do 37.5 for a week then 75 for the next 3weeks after that.


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

yes I got the started pack. I skiped a day yesterday to be able to start today at 8am I will let you know how I sleep tonightI have got to tell you I am kinda afraid to have to jump to the higher dose pills in 2 weeks, Cant I just stay with the low dose pill? Maybe I wont need the high dose right


----------



## jfleisc123 (Aug 30, 2003)

Hi, I have had a terrible bout of D since on Effexor XR - is there a known connection?


----------



## MDN (Mar 14, 2003)

I was told Effexor usually constipates rather than causing D...I guess any medication can have any side effect in each individual though. Is it constant or just every now and then? Maybe take the pill with food?It has been too soon for me to find out what it does as far as GI side effects since its only been a few days, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

day 2 on effexor D and gas


----------



## MDN (Mar 14, 2003)

I havent had real D but I have had to go more than usual..I am not sure if thisis because the switch from Lexapro to Effexor was a one day thing as my doctor told me. I'll give it a week or so and see.I notice you were on the tricyclics ..pamelor right? Did that work for the IBS? Other than the side effect you experiencd to have to stop.Thats my next option.


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

yes it tool away all symptoms THEN came the chest pain


----------



## MDN (Mar 14, 2003)

Wow. I guess thats up next if Effexor fails. Going to bed now, hope it gets better each day for us! Keep me posted.


----------



## MDN (Mar 14, 2003)

Ganas: I am going to switch back to Lexapro. Only reason is because even if the Effexor startup side effects last 4week or so like the Lexapro did, thats too long for me. I have 1 more semester left at college and I couldn't finish last year because I was in the hospital for awhile, so I think I will go back to Lexapro and just get past the next three months, then start playing around with other options. Hope each day is getting better on the Effexor, let me know!.


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

day 3less D but still a bit of activity in the guts


----------

